# does anyone know if there are replacement visors for the MSA Defender series face shield?



## marc_rosen (Sep 9, 2009)

Hello Gang,
I have at least 7 MSA defender Face shields in my shop. The visors have been scuffed up from many years of use and need to be replaced. ( I got a shield for each of several machines plus I make my friends wear them when they watch me at work, especially when I would turn pens for them .) MSA discontinued this face shield in 2014 and they do not now offer a visor for it. I had inquired at a few vendors (Grainger, Fastenal, ULINE) and no one has a replacement visor to fit the headband. I purchase another brand to have something totally transparent to look through and was disappointed its visor would not fit the MSA.

I know Seneca Woodworking was selling face shields at the beginning of the pandemic shut down and I have not contacted them yet, but I recall their shield was not intended for debris impact, just transmission mitigation, though they may be a source of a stronger visor if asked.

So as my subject line asks, does anybody know if there are replacement polycarbonate visors for the MSA Defender face shield. Its product number is 697541.

Thanks in advance for your suggestions or advice.
Marc


----------



## Poofy (Feb 25, 2021)

Dude literally just pulled mine out to start turning a pen and it's scratched up horriblely! Looked up replacement shields and nothing! Did you have any luck?


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

This seems to indicate MSA is dumping that line, in favor of a new "V Guard" system.

https://us.msasafety.com/Face-Protection/Defender®%2B-Industrial-Products/Defender®%2B-Frames%2C-Headgear-and-Visors/p/000060007000001110?locale=en

I'd contact them, and ask if the new shield can fit on the old hat/frame. If not sounds like you got Black, and Deckered.


----------



## marc_rosen (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Poofy and Steve,
Thanks for your replies. I had enquired with MSA prior to my post and was told by one of their crew that they do not stock any replacement for the Defender and that's where the 2014 date came in (and the V guard shield won't fit). She advised that I'd need to purchase the complete V Guard system. 
I got a reply from Ryan Wenner of Seneca Woodworking and he thinks they "may be " able to fabricate replacements. When the shutdown began in March and everyone was scrambling for safety gear Seneca made face shields that were splash shields, not impact resistant. I bought several for my lab because it made me feel good that my lab mates were donning face shields made by a woodworking accessory company and not some scienterrific (intentional misspelling) vendor .
Anyway, I need to send him one of of my shields to see if he can find a way to duplicate it. Not only do I want to spend less by getting replacement shields, i also don't want to contribute to the trash the 8 head bands (I found another one) that are in my shop now
Thanks again guys, I'll post an update once I read back from Ryan.
Marc


----------

